# Second Eight: Iggy does Dallas - Weekend at Bosh's



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Schedule:

Fri, Nov. 12 - @ Dallas Mavericks 8:30 CSN
Sat, Nov. 13 - @ San Antonio Spurs 8:30 TCN-PHI
Tue, Nov. 16 - @ Cleveland Cavaliers 7:00 CSN
Wed, Nov. 17 - vs Toronto Raptors 7:00 CSN
Fri, Nov. 19 - vs Milwaukee Bucks 7:00 CSN
Tue, Nov. 23 - @ Washington Wizards 7:00 CSN
Wed, Nov. 24 - @ Toronto Raptors 7:00 CSN
Fri, Nov. 26 - @ Miami Heat 7:30 CSN

What will the Sixers record be in this group of 8 games?

How do you feel about the team going forward?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

3-5.

I see a split with Toronto, a win Vs Cleveland, and a win vs the Wizards.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I say 3-5 also.

So far, I've been enjoying watching Turner and Holiday play together over the past few games and should definitely become one of the league's best back-court in the next few years.

Shame that they don't have any quality teammates that's taller than 6'8 to take advantage of.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Eric Snow won't be around to be color commentator tonight so the Sixers will call on..

*drum roll*

Ed Stefanski.

Starting lineup for tonight will be:

PG: Holiday
SG: Turner
SF: Iguodala
PF: Brand
C: Hawes


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Half court offense is looking a lot better.

The main difference here is size. Brendan Haywood already has 11 rebounds.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thad has 11 points in limited minutes. All his makes have been on drives and layups.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Iguodala puts Brian Cardinal on a poster.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

9-16 from the line compared to the Mavs who are 14-16.

The Sixers are a tough team that'll battle anyone but they make so many mistakes when it gets close. Some mistakes can be attributed to youth, and others are just dumb basketball.

On a positive note Spencer Hawes is having his best game of the season: 12 points (on ten shots), 5 rebounds, and an assist in 19 minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

2-16 from three.

14-23 from the FT line.

Most frustrating part of the second half was watching Barea go off as the Sixers continuously ran into screens. There's no communication out there and no switching off the screen. Guys would run into the screen Barea would dribble around it and get into the lane. Many times there was no one in the middle and if they were they were stuck in place.

Brand had his worst game of the season because he struggled with the Mavericks size.

Hawes had 14 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists but he's a complete sieve on defense. Too slow and awkward and not strong enough to box out. He's just not a starter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)




----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


>


That was ridiculous, gotta love Cardinal's facial expression when he was watching the replay on the jumbotron.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

4-4. I think here is where the Sixers put together a good stretch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Last night was a disaster. Just about everyone was horrible.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Some interesting statistics from 82games:

http://www.82games.com/1011/1011PHI.HTM


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Tonight is as close to a must win you can get 13 games in a season.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Not sure if I've said this before but Thad is a much better finisher this year than he's been in the past. Not only dunks when no one is on him but he's been dunking on people.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

No team snatches defeat from the jaws of a sure victory like the Sixers. There was no excuse for Jrue fouling Wall on that three point attempt.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This team is depressing man.

They haven't gotten a single good look on any of the possessions in OT when they had the lead. It has nothing to do with the Wizards' defense and everything to do with the offense getting stagnant in those positions. Also Jrue keeps leaving his feet to make a pass.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Just a team with no idea how to win basketball games. Especially close basketball games. There's no need to bring out moral victories for this one because this was a game the Sixers controlled the whole way and they made key mistakes. Evan misses both FTs then Jrue makes the foul.

Once it went into OT I knew there was no chance of victory. Then the game ends on an Iguodala jumper? Someone please take him. It's painful watching his non-shooting ass be the focal point of the team. He's good at a lot of things but his value for the team is more as a trade asset than a player. When he's on the court Turner's not as into the offense and we don't get to see what he is going forward.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I hope Collins pretty much forgets about making the playoffs all together. This team just doesn't have the personnel for it.

Even though Turner made some key misplays, there should be no reason for him to play only 20 minutes in a 53 minute game and have someone like Lou be given facilitating duties over him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree. Seems like he gets less minutes when he's starting next to Iguodala than he was when he was coming off the bench when Iguodala was playing. I'm not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

70-68 and Andre Iguodala goes to the line only to promptly clank two FTs. The Heat just turn it on and win easily the rest of the way.

Turner is way too passive offensively.

Jodie can shoot and the game is slowing down for him. His play has mad a Lou Will move much more attractive, but his problem is once he puts the ball on the floor it's a bad decision.

1-7. Yikes.


----------

